# Early G



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sandy shores in shade seemed to be the ticket for us today. Ended with 8 between morning and evening hunts. Scouting really played a big part in hunt success today. Also our dog, amazing how they can find injured game.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats! We only got 1 on opening day. We were on the wrong side of the lake from where they wanted to be. Saw for groups land over there!!!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

bdawg said:


> Congrats! We only got 1 on opening day. We were on the wrong side of the lake from where they wanted to be. Saw for groups land over there!!!


We may not have been in the best location, but you did get your first goose with a new gun!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Bprice1031 said:


> We may not have been in the best location, but you did get your first goose with a new gun!


Thanks for calling it in for me!!!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

bdawg said:


> Thanks for calling it in for me!!!


I'm sure not if it was my calling, or maybe that goose was trying to commit suicide.


----------

